# Siesta: protected species



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Esperanza Aguirre, president of the regional Madrid government, has called for bullfighting to be classed as a protected cultural activity. Anti bullfighters have called for the siesta to be added to the list!!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/spain/7442231/Madrid-could-add-siesta-to-list-of-protected-Spanish-cultural-icons.html


And before you say that the siesta is a myth, look at *this* article

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/spain/5350410/Spanish-city-guarantees-a-peaceful-siesta.html


I don’t think many people have a siesta during the week nowadays. My experience is that it depends on the family, where you live/ season ie is it hot or not, and if you can! If you’re working an hour away from your house and you only have 45 mins for lunch, you can’t!
My OH for example will have a snooze whenever he can, and definitely on holiday, and at the weekend. His siesta is in front of the telly. My MIL will retire to her bedroom for about 2 hours every day, from 4 to 6, but will sleep for about 30 mins of that time.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Pesky excellent links - made me 

Personally I take Siesta in Madrid because my spanish family are noisy and it lets me escape for a while. I also last longer in the evening as they insist on staying up till after midnight and I'm an early riser. Makes it a long old day.

But the one issue I have is I snooze for an hour and then take 2 to 3 hours to get revved up again - but I do feel better for it later on. (I'm in my 50s by the way - not that old )

As for the bulls, and I know I shouldn't, I smile every time one gores .............. Glad to say none of my spanish family support it.

ps: I'll be having three siestas today. Any other rugger fans out there?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Pesky excellent links - made me
> 
> Personally I take Siesta in Madrid because my spanish family are noisy and it lets me escape for a while. I also last longer in the evening as they insist on staying up till after midnight and I'm an early riser. Makes it a long old day.
> 
> ...


Yes, sometimes it's convenient to say you're going to have a siesta so you can get away from everyone for a while, although I've never got into it - not in my blood I suppose!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I love a siesta on the really hot summer afternoons! Its too hot to sleep at night so by lunchtime, its nice to just doze in the shade for a couple of hours!

Jo xxx


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

jojo said:


> I love a siesta on the really hot summer afternoons! Its too hot to sleep at night so by lunchtime, its nice to just doze in the shade for a couple of hours!
> 
> Jo xxx


Well if it was good enough for Churchill then its good enough for me.
I believe he used to reckon that one hour in the afternoon was worth two at night.
I find myself, that with a siesta, I'm comfortably wide awake for more hours out of the 24 than without it.
Also the added advantage of avoiding some of the excess mid-day heat in hot climates.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Seldom take a nap during the day as I dont sleep well anyway and napping during day keeps me up during night ........ circles

When it gets into summer I always have a dip in the pool before going to bed, really works to cool you down and hopefully I sleep better.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I can't sleep siesta - I do like a bit of quiet for a couple of hours in a cool room though in summer - either with a book or the tele

the kids always come in for a couple of hours in the cool in summer too, sometimes to ours or to friends - we sort of all take turns so that we none of us have a houseful of kids every day

I'm trying to persuade my 14yr dd to have a little nap in the afternoon after lunch

she has to get up pretty early to start school at 8am & of course teens don't like to go to bed at the same time as little brothers & sisters

my OH on the other hand loves a little nap in the afternoon - all year round!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

my OH on the other hand loves a little nap in the afternoon - all year round! 

So does my wife, sometimes she'll have a siesta in the morning !!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

IMO
You should sleep when your body tells you to & mine says a siesta is just the medicine it needs every day if possible.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Trouble is ... my body does not seem to know


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

I love a snooze in the afternoon if/when I can get it. I don't sleep particularly well at night anyway and get up very early. If I'm lucky to get an hour or so in the afternoon, it recharges those batteries so I can keep going. It's a national institution!!:clap2:


----------

